# Breeding Ewe Lambs



## abooth (Jul 10, 2010)

Who does it?  How does it work out for you?  When do you put her with the ram/remove the ram and why?


----------



## jhm47 (Jul 11, 2010)

When we had sheep, we routinely bred ewe lambs.  No trouble at all with them.  We had the huge Columbias, and they were around 150 - 170 lbs when we bred them.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 11, 2010)

With the hair breeds, they generally breed at 7 mo.   Usually put the ewe with the ram for up to 45 days to encompass two heat cycles, as hair sheep come in heat every month.  

I have a ewe bred at 7 mo. and delivered of a single lamb at the end of June.  She has done very well and hasn't lost any condition at all with the nursing of him.  She was just a year old when she had this lamb.  

I will be breeding in Dec. to get April lambs so that the ewes can take advantage of the lush grass growth during this time.


----------



## Mea (Jul 11, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I will be breeding in Dec. to get April lambs so that the ewes can take advantage of the lush grass growth during this time.


uummmm...won't December breeding...give May lambs ??      (five months...)


----------



## abooth (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  I'm getting my ram lamb this week.  I am pretty excited.  I have another question.  The ram lamb is 4 1/2 months now and my ewe lamb is 3 1/2 months now.  Can they be in the same paddock now and be separated at some point in the future until I want to breed them.  How early could she possibly come into her first heat? Thanks


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 11, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> Beekissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 145 days gestation..... so if I'm breeding on or near Dec. 1, I am likely to get my lambs near the end of April...or even in the first days of May~so, you are correct, they may even be May lambs.


----------

